# Milan: Pjaca in pugno. Si può chiudere nelle prossime ore.



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Si ma doveva dare una risposta in mattinata secondo di Marzio ieri sera.. Speriamo si chiuda entro oggi però.. Se la si tira troppo per le lunghe non è positiva come cosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2016)

Rispondo all'altro topic chiuso:



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Come?





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si riferisce al fatto che alcuni dicono che serve l'ok dei cinesi x chiudere l'affare...ovviamente Galliani è stato mandato da loro...



Si esatto, secondo BarbaGriggia e Pellegatti non sarebbe ancora arrivato l'ok dei cinesi... mentre Galliani si sarebbe premurato di andare ad Arcore per informare Berlusconi sul blitz.. come se a Berlusconi in questo momento freghi qualcoa di Pjaca... non si regge in piedi, neanche sa chi sia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



L'accordo con i lgiocatore per me già c'è, ora vediamo di accontentare le richiester della Dinamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

E chiudiamo nelle prossime ore! Possibilmente in giornata! È troppo importante mettere a segno questo colpo.


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2016)

Non è chiaro se è il giocatore che deve dare una risposta tra noi e i gobbi, o è la società che aspetta l'ok dei cinesi...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> L'accordo con i lgiocatore per me già c'è, ora vediamo di accontentare le richiester della Dinamo.


No, Sky ieri sera diceva che con la dinamo c'è già stata la stretta di mano.. Altrimenti il blitz a Zagabria che senso aveva? L'accordo è stato trovato a 22/23 milioni.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Parole parole paroleee


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2016)

c'è il fuso orario Italia Cina....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro se è il giocatore che deve dare una risposta tra noi e i gobbi, o è la società che aspetta l'ok dei cinesi...


Non penso minimamente la seconda.. Perché , che senso avrebbe andare a Zagabria a trovare l'accordo con la dinamo se i cinesi non ti danno il via libera del denaro? Se è andato sicuramente perché prima ne avrà parlato con gancikoff... Secondo me è pjaca che ancora non ha deciso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

Comprendo che almeno fonti come Sky, Gazzetta, Premium,
debbano essere riportante,
ma sinceramente chi è che al momento può dare una minima affidabilità a Sky sulle notizie del Milan?
per me la Juve Pjaca in questa sessione di mercato non lo ha nemmeno trattato, almeno a sentire il suo procuratore,
che non avrebbe motivo di mentire...


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

Non c'è nessun ok da chiedere ai cinesi, è sempre tutto fatto insieme.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comprendo che almeno fonti come Sky, Gazzetta, Premium,
> debbano essere riportante,
> ma sinceramente chi è che al momento può dare una minima affidabilità a Sky sulle notizie del Milan?
> per me la Juve Pjaca in questa sessione di mercato non lo ha nemmeno trattato, almeno a sentire il suo procuratore,
> che non avrebbe motivo di mentire...



Tra l'altro quasi completamente ignorata da tutte le testate perché avrebbe sbugiardato tutti (se veritiera).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Forza, portiamolo a casa!!!!!


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun ok da chiedere ai cinesi, è sempre tutto fatto insieme.



Ma io mi chiedo.. Il giorno prima di andare a zagabria galliani era a cena con Montella e GangiK, rappresentante dei cinesi.. Seriamente serve l'ok? Di che hanno parlato a cena? Di politica?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Alla fine verrà a costare un 10 milioni in più del previsto ma ci stanno tutti, ottimo colpo, sono questi i giocatori da prendere no i Matri e i Pavoletti..

Chiudiamo e orientiamoci su altro, una volta ceduto Bacca cercheremo il nuovo centravanti..io L.Adriano lo terrei, via anche Menez e ci teniamo una batteria di attaccanti così composta:
Pjaca
Niang
L.Adriano
Lapadula
X

Iniziamo a sistemare il centrocampo ora!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

In questo caso posso, quasi con certezza, dire che il Milan non c'entra.. Ha fatto un'offerta ottima accettata dalla dinamo con il blitz di Galliani.. Quindi è il giocatore che ci sta ancora pensando.. Doveva decidersi già stamattina da quello che dicevano ieri, ed invece ancora niente.. Se vuole andare alla Juve o quant'altro che vada.


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo.. Il giorno prima di andare a zagabria galliani era a cena con Montella e GangiK, rappresentante dei cinesi.. Seriamente serve l'ok? Di che hanno parlato a cena? Di politica?



Ecco infatti anche io sono più portato a pensare che sia lui indeciso tra Milan e Juve e posso capirlo. Noi saremmo una scommessa, ma giocherebbe sempre, da loro in questo momento anche se va Montolivo diventa un giocatore di calcio, quindi probabilità di fallire non ci sono, ma giocherebbe meno...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco infatti anche io sono più portato a pensare che sia lui indeciso tra Milan e Juve e posso capirlo. Noi saremmo una scommessa, ma giocherebbe sempre, da loro in questo momento anche se va Montolivo diventa un giocatore di calcio, quindi probabilità di fallire non ci sono, ma giocherebbe meno...


Sisi ma che si muovesse.. Doveva già rispondere stamattina.. Non è che c'è tempo da perdere.. Se vuole andare alla Juve che vada ed almeno noi puntiamo un altro obiettivo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Alla fine verrà a costare un 10 milioni in più del previsto ma ci stanno tutti, ottimo colpo, sono questi i giocatori da prendere no i Matri e i Pavoletti..
> 
> Chiudiamo e orientiamoci su altro, una volta ceduto Bacca cercheremo il nuovo centravanti..io L.Adriano lo terrei, via anche Menez e ci teniamo una batteria di attaccanti così composta:
> Pjaca
> ...



Datemi del matto, ma io Menez lo valuterei in ritiro almeno fino alla fine d'agosto,
se ha recuperato fisicamente e trova feeling con Montella è al momento l'unico vero fuoriclasse in rosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto, ma io Menez lo valuterei in ritiro almeno fino alla fine d'agosto,
> se ha recuperato fisicamente e trova feeling con Montella è al momento l'unico vero fuoriclasse in rosa.



Per me resta un giocatore anarchico che in una "squadra" non serve a niente..poi con quell'ingaggio top che ha occupa spazio salariale per niente..il problema semmai è trovare chi se lo piglia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Luglio 2016)

L' avremmo anche in pugno, speriamo non sia una saponetta che ci scivola via...BISOGNA CHIUDERE!!!


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2016)

Queste sono trattative che se non si chiudono in fretta poi vanno a farsi friggere. Servono autentici blitz, serve convincere il giocatore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me resta un giocatore anarchico che in una "squadra" non serve a niente..poi con quell'ingaggio top che ha occupa spazio salariale per niente..il problema semmai è trovare chi se lo piglia



Mah, guadagna 2,5 M a stagione, non mi pare un ingaggio inacettabile,
e per me ha fatto molto di più lui 2 anni fa che Bacca l'anno scorso.

Certo che se è quello della fine dell'anno scorso via a calci, ma almeno valutarlo ci stà tutto 

PS fra l'altro potrebbe essere il tipo di centravanti che piace a Montella...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, guadagna 2,5 M a stagione, non mi pare un ingaggio inacettabile,
> e per me ha fatto molto di più lui 2 anni fa che Bacca l'anno scorso.
> 
> Certo che se è quello della fine dell'anno scorso via a calci, ma almeno valutarlo ci stà tutto
> ...



Secondo me serve un po' di pulizia là davanti, Lapadula+Pjaca sono già in due, se parte solo Bacca restiamo così come siamo ora mi sa..Io cederei anche menez e coi soldi del colombiano+il francese vado su uno forte davvero


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me serve un po' di pulizia là davanti, Lapadula+Pjaca sono già in due, se parte solo Bacca restiamo così come siamo ora mi sa..Io cederei anche menez e coi soldi del colombiano+il francese vado su uno forte davvero



Se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere davvero uno forte (tipo Cavani o Benzema Aguero, Lukaku non mi convince), 30 per Bacca, 10 per Menez 15 per Niang, più una quindicina dai cinesi, arrivi a 70 e uno forte lo prendi, ma quelli forti non li vendono o comunque non vengono a giocare in Italia...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, guadagna 2,5 M a stagione, non mi pare un ingaggio inacettabile,
> e per me ha fatto molto di più lui 2 anni fa che Bacca l'anno scorso.
> 
> Certo che se è quello della fine dell'anno scorso via a calci, ma almeno valutarlo ci stà tutto
> ...



SE è fisicamente a posto, e SE smette di essere anarchico allora si, va assolutamente valutato, ma temo che non sarà all'altezza... poi tutto può accadere, le qualità ci sono tutte, centravanti non so, di certo è molto duttile nei ruoli li davanti


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2016)

Penso che Galliani parlerà di Pjaca nella conferenza di Montella. Ci siamo ormai


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto, ma io Menez lo valuterei in ritiro almeno fino alla fine d'agosto,
> se ha recuperato fisicamente e trova feeling con Montella è al momento l'unico vero fuoriclasse in rosa.



Per avvalorare la tua tesi voglio ricordare che Menez prima di sbarcare al Milan era praticamente un giocatore della Fiorentina su esplicita richiesta di Montella. 

Quindi come dici tu non è cosi scontato il tecnico lo voglia lontano dai piedi. 

Serviranno un quindicina di giorni di preparazione e poi si capirà meglio la fisionomia della squadra, chi resta e chi va.


----------



## clanton (7 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=2289]clanton[/MENTION] no copia-incolla


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo.. Il giorno prima di andare a zagabria galliani era a cena con Montella e GangiK, rappresentante dei cinesi.. Seriamente serve l'ok? Di che hanno parlato a cena? Di politica?



Quoto su tutta la linea!


----------



## robs91 (7 Luglio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Penso che Galliani parlerà di Pjaca nella conferenza di Montella. Ci siamo ormai



speriamo non parli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per avvalorare la tua tesi voglio ricordare che Menez prima di sbarcare al Milan era praticamente un giocatore della Fiorentina su esplicita richiesta di Montella.
> 
> Quindi come dici tu non è cosi scontato il tecnico lo voglia lontano dai piedi.
> 
> Serviranno un quindicina di giorni di preparazione e poi si capirà meglio la fisionomia della squadra, chi resta e chi va.


Se pigliamo Pjaca, come alternativa al croato ci potrebbe anche stare Menez.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

"Decisione in mattinata"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Galliani ha rifiutato la domanda su Pjaca.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

"Pjaca è un giocatore importante, lo seguono molte squadre... vediamo vediamo"  se se ne stava zitto stavo più tranquillo


----------



## Nick (7 Luglio 2016)

"Vediamo vediamo..."


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2016)

Va be raga è preso


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Parole parole paroleee



77 le gambe delle donne


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2016)

a me piace tutto questo silenzio sul mercato.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Troppe fregature in questi ultimi anni, al momento preferisco non illudermi troppo.


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Luglio 2016)

Non avete ancora capito che Pjaca non esiste? È un prestanome di Berlusconi per farlo tornare in Italia!


----------



## mistergao (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Non è un cattivo giocatore, peccato che l'asta che si è venuta a creare abbia innalzato il suo prezzo di 7-8 milioni di euro, speriamo che valga quanto speso.


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Non avete ancora capito che Pjaca non esiste? È un prestanome di Berlusconi per farlo tornare in Italia!



Macché, Pjaca in realtà è un rientro di capitali


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2016)

prima galliani in conferenza "non mettiamo i nostri affari in pjaça"......e giù risate.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2016)

È fatta ragazzi..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È fatta ragazzi..


È fatta quando pjaca si decide a scegliere. Doveva farlo già stamattina.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È fatta ragazzi..



E' fatta quando firma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È fatta ragazzi..



Non dire fatta se non te la sei fatta . Perche se non te la sei fatta non è fatta e poi finisce che ti devi fare da solo .


----------



## Milanforever63 (7 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È fatta ragazzi..



mi sto toccando tutto il toccabile !!


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dire fatta se non te la sei fatta . Perche se non te la sei fatta non è fatta e poi finisce che ti devi fare da solo .


----------



## danykz (7 Luglio 2016)

Nella parte in cui galliani parla di obiettivI già raggiunti secondo me si riferisce a Pjaca e Musacchio


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Nella parte in cui galliani parla di obiettivI già raggiunti secondo me si riferisce a Pjaca e Musacchio



Speriamo perchè potrebbe essere una buona base di partenza. Se aggiungiamo Kovacic e Paredes a centrocampo, viene fuori una discreta squadra in attesa magari del regalone a Gennaio....


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Nella parte in cui galliani parla di obiettivI già raggiunti secondo me si riferisce a Pjaca e Musacchio



Mi piacerebbe pensarla come te, ma credo parli di Vangioni e Lapadula.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2016)

L'importante è che non esca una schermata su MC con "Pjaca siiiiiiiii", poi tutto filerà liscio.


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Nella parte in cui galliani parla di obiettivI già raggiunti secondo me si riferisce a Pjaca e Musacchio



Lo penso anche io.
Giocatori giovani, tecnici, già con esperienza e relativamente low cost...almeno confrontati ai super prezzi che girano ad esempio in premier.

Ha anche sottolineato l'esperienza a firenze rimarcando come abbia cambiato 18 giocatori, riuscendo ad ottenere buoni risultati.
Secondo me è quello che verrà fatto tra quest'estate e gennaio...verrà rifondata la rosa.


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe pensarla come te, ma credo parli di Vangioni e Lapadula.



Non penso.
Ha detto "colpi già fatti ed in dirittura" o una cosa del genere


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non esca una schermata su MC con "Pjaca siiiiiiiii", poi tutto filerà liscio.



O peggio, la foto di Marko e a fianco il Duomo, "Pjaca Duomo".... abbiate pietà


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Quindi dite che riusciremo a firmare pjaca e musacchio entro oggi/domani?


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi dite che riusciremo a firmare pjaca e musacchio entro oggi/domani?



Secondo me aspetteranno il preliminare in modo magari da fare un annuncio durante un'eventuale conferenza. Mah.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Parole parole paroleee



Soltanto parole ma mai d'amor...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Luglio 2016)

Avete dimenticato di dire che i cinesi non esistono.


----------



## S T B (7 Luglio 2016)

Bruciare la Juve su un giocatore del genere non si vede da anni. 
Mi sembra strano che Galliani sia andato in Croazia senza l'ok dei cinesi.. sarebbe l'ennesima farsa del gallo


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Bruciare la Juve su un giocatore del genere non si vede da anni.
> Mi sembra strano che Galliani sia andato in Croazia senza l'ok dei cinesi.. sarebbe l'ennesima farsa del gallo



Le farse del Gallo non esistono più , oggi è stato chiaro i giocatori li decidiamo io e Gangikoff quindi è palese che se vanno da un giocatore è per comprarlo non per capire se è possibile acquistarlo .


----------



## S T B (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le farse del Gallo non esistono più , oggi è stato chiaro i giocatori li decidiamo io e Gangikoff quindi è palese che se vanno da un giocatore è per comprarlo non per capire se è possibile acquistarlo .



appunto. Dicevo che per me era impossibile che fosse andato lì senza l'assenso cinese


----------



## marcokaka (7 Luglio 2016)

Si pero' dobbiamo darci una mossa, molte societa' stanno inizando a vendere i loro calciatori. Se vogliamo evitare un asta che elevi il prezzo del giocatore a cifre folli o il ritorno della juve sul giocatore, dobbiamo chiudere subito...


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Cinesi imbufaliti con Galliani, non volevano Pjaca [cit.]
Dove sei Pè?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cinesi imbufaliti con Galliani, non volevano Pjaca [cit.]
> Dove sei Pè?


C'è gelo a Zagabria


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Avanti tutta!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È fatta quando pjaca si decide a scegliere. Doveva farlo già stamattina.



Perchè secondo te ancora deve scegliere, nonostant il fatto che il suo procuratore sia tornato con Galliani e quant'altro? Suvvia dai...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cinesi imbufaliti con Galliani, non volevano Pjaca [cit.]
> Dove sei Pè?



Da fonti in mio possesso i cinesi sono vicini alla rottura, erano stati chiari con i nomi:
Vazquez, Pavoletti, Izzo, Tzemaili, Ranocchia

Galliani stà facendo al solito di testa sua:

Pjaca, Cavani, A. Gomes, Benatia...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo te ancora deve scegliere, nonostant il fatto che il suo procuratore sia tornato con Galliani e quant'altro? Suvvia dai...



Dici? Io vorrei un ufficialità... giusto x dare un segnale chiaro soprattutto a noi tifosi, dopo gli ultimi anni ne abbiamo.bisogno


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2016)

si chiude o no con sto pjaca?? ammetto che le parole di quello stramaledettissimo Bee mi hanno un pò rimandato in paranoia...mi attacco a voi ottimisti per rassicurarmi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si chiude o no con sto pjaca?? ammetto che le parole di quello stramaledettissimo Bee *mi hanno un pò rimandato in paranoia*...mi attacco a voi ottimisti per rassicurarmi....


Perché? Temi possa fare qualcosa?


----------



## Nick (7 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me si chiude, bisogna aspettare che limino gli ultimi dettagli e Pjaca prenda un volo per Milano.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Luglio 2016)

Credo stiano controllando la dentatura ..

Apparte gli scherzi se ragiono a mente fredda dico che ci sono molti segnali che mi fanno stare ottimista ma penso anche che finché non c''e' nero su rosso non si può stare tranquilli


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché? Temi possa fare qualcosa?



Tipo? raggiungere e combattere per l'Isis?


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché? Temi possa fare qualcosa?



non tanto lui quanto la mente pazza del nano....ma ormai credo dovrebbe essere davvero fatta.....anche se preferivo se restava nel nulla dove era finito..il thai...


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non tanto lui quanto la mente pazza del nano....ma ormai credo dovrebbe essere davvero fatta.....anche se preferivo se restava nel nulla dove era finito..il thai...



Non si sa mai nella vita, ma credo che ormai Berlusconi sia fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non tanto lui quanto la mente pazza del nano....ma ormai credo dovrebbe essere davvero fatta.....anche se preferivo se restava nel nulla dove era finito..il thai...


Berlusconi non è pazzo. Berlusconi cederà e ha sempre avuto intenzione di farlo. I ripensamenti e tutte le vaccate simili erano invenzioni dei giornali per vendere.


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2016)

Sono fiducioso. Aspettiamo


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Da fonti in mio possesso i cinesi sono vicini alla rottura, erano stati chiari con i nomi:
> Vazquez, Pavoletti, Izzo, Tzemaili, Ranocchia
> 
> Galliani stà facendo al solito di testa sua:
> ...


"E' un pazzo, va fermato, accidenti a lui, se continua così tra poco farà pure il ratto del Verratto. Inammissibile". (Pierino Preziosi)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2016)

Dai dai dai! Voglio l'ufficialità stasera!


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2016)

Non vorrei che finisse come con Kondogbia (anche se forse ci e andata di lusso con il francese)


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che finisse come con Kondogbia (anche se forse ci e andata di lusso con il francese)



Infatti questa trattativa la ricorda.
Il gallo s'ha da spiccià.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2016)

Che aspetta il buon marchino a dire si ala squadra più blasonata Dell intero pianeta????


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2016)

Per adesso dalle notizie che abbiamo non si può non essere positivi e dopo le parole di Galliani di oggi ancora di più. L'agente ha sempre nominato la Juventus e il BVB tra le "tante altre squadre" mentre ha parlato di Milan AVANTI, IN VANTAGGIO.. di MILAN. Galliani è andato di persona a Zagabria, è in contatto costante con l'agente.. cioè, capisco il "volar bassi" ma qui siamo in preda a un pessimismo cronico ed esagerato. Pjaca è un bel giocatore, vorrebbe dire veramente tanto comprarlo e capisco tutti i dubbi riguardo i mille teatrini.. ma state un po' più sereni, lui non ha mai detto che doveva decidere oggi, per smentire qualcosa di importante l'ha fatto sia lui attraverso FB (le visite mediche con il fozza inda) sia il procuratore, l'ha detto Di Marzio in un articolo di ieri sera dove si è contraddetto 3 volte almeno.. Per esempio Pedullà parla ancora di Inter. I giornalisti di un certo livello mediatico, a parte il buon Bargiggia che ne spara in continuazione cambiando completamente versione da un giorno all'altro, devono mantenere una linea precisa altrimenti il loro capo redattore gli può mandare a quel paese dicendogli, "vecchio, ma cosa scrivi?".

In sintesi, state tranquilli, per adesso è tutto dalla nostra.


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2016)

Cercando in rete è saltato fuori anche un interessamento per *Ante Coric*...cioè del tipo: doppio acquisto, con Pjaca subito a Milano e Coric in prestito a Belgrado per crescere ulteriormente e in sbarco qui da noi nella prossima stagione.

No dai...non può essere...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per adesso dalle notizie che abbiamo non si può non essere positivi e dopo le parole di Galliani di oggi ancora di più. L'agente ha sempre nominato la Juventus e il BVB tra le "tante altre squadre" mentre ha parlato di Milan AVANTI, IN VANTAGGIO.. di MILAN. Galliani è andato di persona a Zagabria, è in contatto costante con l'agente.. cioè, capisco il "volar bassi" ma qui siamo in preda a un pessimismo cronico ed esagerato. Pjaca è un bel giocatore, vorrebbe dire veramente tanto comprarlo e capisco tutti i dubbi riguardo i mille teatrini.. ma state un po' più sereni, lui non ha mai detto che doveva decidere oggi, per smentire qualcosa di importante l'ha fatto sia lui attraverso FB (le visite mediche con il fozza inda) sia il procuratore, l'ha detto Di Marzio in un articolo di ieri sera dove si è contraddetto 3 volte almeno.. Per esempio Pedullà parla ancora di Inter. I giornalisti di un certo livello mediatico, a parte il buon Bargiggia che ne spara in continuazione cambiando completamente versione da un giorno all'altro, devono mantenere una linea precisa altrimenti il loro capo redattore gli può mandare a quel paese dicendogli, "vecchio, ma cosa scrivi?".
> 
> In sintesi, state tranquilli, *per adesso* è tutto dalla nostra.


È proprio quello che non fa stare tranquilli.. Un giocatore così o lo firmi subito o ciao ciao


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Cercando in rete è saltato fuori anche un interessamento per *Ante Coric*...cioè del tipo: doppio acquisto, con Pjaca subito a Milano e Coric in prestito a Belgrado per crescere ulteriormente e in sbarco qui da noi nella prossima stagione.
> 
> No dai...non può essere...


L'ho letto anch'io ma non credo sia veritiero


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2016)

Il giocatore vuole noi...
Adriano è amico Dell agente
L accordo con la dinamo c'è.... 

Dai oggi ci vuole l ufficialità. 
Oppure è già tutto firmato e daranno l annuncio show con il preliminare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il giocatore vuole noi...
> Adriano è amico Dell agente
> L accordo con la dinamo c'è....
> 
> ...


E chi ce la fa ad aspettare il 12? Se si va avanti così resto in ansia.. Firmiamolo e basta.. Al preliminare presenteranno qualcun'altro!


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> L'ho letto anch'io ma non credo sia veritiero



Nemmeno io ci credo troppo...ma sarebbe un'operazione complessiva davvero davvero interessante...da vecchio MILAN insomma


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Galliani è andato a Zagabria
E' tornato con l'agente
Cosa manca?


----------



## Zani (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa manca?


Le firme


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Galliani è andato a Zagabria
> E' tornato con l'agente
> Cosa manca?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> Le firme





DannySa ha scritto:


>



E a chi aspettano?


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Galliani è andato a Zagabria
> E' tornato con l'agente
> Cosa manca?



L'unica cosa che conta. Una firma.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E a chi aspettano?



La chiusura delle borse, che domande.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Cosa aspetta a firmare?


----------



## Pivellino (7 Luglio 2016)

Un tempo si diceva nessuna nuova buona nuova...

Tuttavia con le paventate cessioni la Juventus (o lo stesso Napoli) potrebbero avere una disponibilità economica notevole da reinvestire. Mai come adesso è importante muoversi d'anticipo, cogliere le occasioni, chiudere le porte.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa aspetta a firmare?



Stanno aspettando i risultati delle visite mediche


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Un tempo si diceva nessuna nuova buona nuova...
> 
> Tuttavia con le paventate cessioni la Juventus (o lo stesso Napoli) potrebbero avere una disponibilità economica notevole da reinvestire. Mai come adesso è importante muoversi d'anticipo, cogliere le occasioni, chiudere le porte.



Il Napoli è su Candreva....dobbiamo comunque sbrigarci perchè ci sono un centrale forte da prendere, 3 centrocampisti di qualità e un altro attaccante o due


----------



## Kaw (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Dico la verità, ieri sera pensavo che oggi a quest'ora avremmo già avuto l'ufficialità.
Perchè se è vero che è tornato da Zagabria (dopo aver parlato col club) con l'agente, penserei che c'è da mettere solo nero su bianco. A questo punto spero domani, sperando di non avere rinvii su rinvii anche qui...


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2016)

per me salta tutto,vedrete


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> per me salta tutto,vedrete



L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita......


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> per me salta tutto,vedrete



Il ragazzo verrà. Quest'anno non salta nulla.....


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

Tutta questa attesa non mi piace.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che oggi non sia successo nulla , può significare tutto calmatevi. Può essere che il ragazzo abbia deciso di aspettare altre offerte , che siamo noi a dover aspettare i soldi di Bacca (forse) o che si stiano definendo i dettagli con la Dinamo. 

L'attesa non piace nemmeno a me , ma sono fiducioso.


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita......



ottimismo si..come sempre e come sempre finisce al contrario di quello che speriamo..uno fa un blitza,torna col procuratore e passano le ore senza sapere NULLA...a quest ora per me avevamo chiuso si vede che qualcosa si e' complicato..poi fate pure..post come il tuo l'anno scorso li leggevo per jackson e kond..e infatti si e' visto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Si ma ok tutto ma avrebbe dovuto dare una risposta oggi.. Questo secondo me ci buca parecchio alla fine.. Vedete voi se dobbiamo aspettare i capricci di un ragazzino quando c'è da cambiare mezza rosa(non dico 2/3 perché non ci sarebbe neanche il modo di farlo già quest'estate)


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> ottimismo si..come sempre e come sempre finisce al contrario di quello che speriamo..uno fa un blitza,torna col procuratore e passano le ore senza sapere NULLA...a quest ora per me avevamo chiuso si vede che qualcosa si e' complicato..poi fate pure..post come il tuo l'anno scorso li leggevo per jackson e kond..e infatti si e' visto



Il silenzio in questi casi è d'oro!!
Importante che non vengano fuori notizie di rilanci da parte di altre squadre perchè vorrebbe dire che dinamo e giocatore giocano al rialzo. Un po come accadde l'anno scorso per combodilà anziche combodiqua con il gallo versione guardone e ausilio terzo incomodo. Le trattative mediatiche non dobbiamo più farle!!!
Mi aspetto anche io notizie a brevissimo comunque.


----------



## fra29 (7 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente anche io inizio ad esser teso. Dopo lo sprint di ieri tutto sembrava dovesse volgere nell'ufficialità nell'arco di 12-24 h. Da lì in poi il silenzio... È anche vero che, rispetto alla notizia dell'accordo con l'Inter, il calciatore non ha detto nulla.
Però la tensione sale.. Non vorrei che alla fine questo stia aspettando davvero la Juve..


----------



## TheZio (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa aspetta a firmare?



Forse il preliminare del 12?


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me il calciatore è in stanby.
Aspettiamo martedì la firma del preliminare e subito dopo parte l'attacco definitivo a "piaza", Galliani gli avrà chiesto di pazientare qualche giorno per definire la cessione.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi calmatevi, finchè non si firma il preliminare nessun giocatore verrà ufficializzato.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calmatevi, finchè non si firma il preliminare nessun giocatore verrà ufficializzato.



Infatti Lapadula ne è la dimostrazione.


----------



## TheZio (7 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Infatti Lapadula ne è la dimostrazione.



Lui è arrivato coi soldi di ElSha!


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Infatti Lapadula ne è la dimostrazione.



Lapadula era un giocatore arrivato grazie alle cessioni e programmato da tempo, io parlavo di giocatori di caratura internazionale


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2016)

secondo aspettare e sempre aspettare e' una cosa che si ritorcera' contro di noi..va be..vedremo..


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Lui è arrivato coi soldi di ElSha!



Esatto, mi hai anticipato


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calmatevi, finchè non si firma il preliminare nessun giocatore verrà ufficializzato.



Senza i cinesi sarebbe stata necessaria la cessione di Bacca, dopo il preliminare boh, non ci è dato sapere.
Io mi aspetto investimenti importanti non vincolati ad alcune cessioni illustri (che poi c'è il solo Bacca), ma non schifo assolutamente l'idea di cedere chi se ne vuole andare per non gravare troppo sulle casse societarie.
Siamo un po' bloccati in questo senso, se non altro Galliani come tempistiche stavolta ha lavorato bene, lavorando ai fianchi e affondando al momento giusto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Lui è arrivato coi soldi di ElSha!


Se il mercato è concordato lo è e basta. L'ha detto pure Galliani in intervista che è tutto condiviso con gancikoff.. Quindi il problema è solo che il signorino non si è deciso


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2016)

Dai ragazzi, la storia dell'aspettare il preliminare non sta in piedi.
Il raduno è iniziato e rimandi di preziosi giorni (che possono servire come adattamento all'ambiente) l'arrivo del ragazzo solo per presentarlo come "colpo"?


Semplicemente non è stato preso e stanno ancora lavorando.
Darlo per fatto è ridicolo, visti soprattutto i nostri fin troppo recenti trascorsi.

Finchè non firma e c'è l'ufficialità tutto può accadere e si può inserire chiunque. Per questo dico che devo smetterla di faveggiare e chiudere subito: dai un ultimatum al ragazzo e se gli sta bene perfetto, altrimenti si cambia obiettivo che non c'è tempo da perdere.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se il mercato è concordato lo è e basta. L'ha detto pure Galliani in intervista che è tutto condiviso con gancikoff.. Quindi il problema è solo che il signorino non si è deciso



Non possiamo avere la certezza che sia così, magari è bloccato in attesa del preliminare. Magari lo stiamo ancora trattando, magari stanno stampando il contratto proprio ora, magari lui è indeciso, magari è indecisa la squadra, etc...
Non possiamo subito attaccare sto ragazzo perchè I GIORNALI hanno detto che avrebbe deciso oggi.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

*Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, la storia dell'aspettare il preliminare non sta in piedi.
> Il raduno è iniziato e rimandi di preziosi giorni (che possono servire come adattamento all'ambiente) l'arrivo del ragazzo solo per presentarlo come "colpo"?
> 
> 
> ...



Si, vero. Ma magari limeranno i dettagli in sti giorni o in serata.
Noi non sappiamo la vera ed effettiva situazione.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



Ripeto: dubito fortemente che Galliani sia partito senza il si dei cinesi.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



Sarebbe top top top top, le cifre di questa trattativa ci daranno un segnale bello forte su come sarà il nostro mercato, pensiero personale.
Spendere 30 mln per una giovane scommessa è tanta roba, ma non possiamo tirarci indietro, questo potrà diventare tanta roba...


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



che palle, 30 milioni per sto bimbominkia? Ne vale attualmente massimo 20


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calmatevi, finchè non si firma il preliminare nessun giocatore verrà ufficializzato.



Perché ? Tu pensi che un operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro salti a 4 giorni dalla firma ? Sono MESI che hanno già fatto tutto .


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

Secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà?
Se prende il 7 mi compro la maglietta


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



Daje forza portare a CASA.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> che palle, 30 milioni per sto bimbominkia? Ne vale attualmente massimo 20



Perchè lo definisci bimbominkia?
Non ho sentito voci strane su di lui finora, mi sembra un ragazzo serio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà?
> Se prende il 7 mi compro la maglietta



"Sogno" la 10 se prende quella mi compro la maglietta ma non credo prenda quella io penso la 7-


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà?
> Se prende il 7 mi compro la maglietta



Il *10*, la sparo.


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2016)

30 mi sembrano tantini..non saprei..che dite voi


----------



## Nick (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà?
> Se prende il 7 mi compro la maglietta


Credo la 10.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ? Tu pensi che un operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro salti a 4 giorni dalla firma ? Sono MESI che hanno già fatto tutto .



Non intendevo quello, magari è il giocatore che vuole essere sicuro che il Milan abbia una nuova proprietà.
Poi magari mi sbaglio eh, ma credo che il Milan stia bloccando una serie di giocatori per poi iniziare i botti dopo il 12
Con questo non dico che siamo fermi, secondo me 1 o 2 giocatori sono gia presi.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà?
> Se prende il 7 mi compro la maglietta



Credo anche io 7.
certo che per dare la 10 ancora a Honda allora diamola a lui.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Credo anche io 7.
> certo che per dare la 10 ancora a Honda allora diamola a lui.



Il 7 è un numero pesantissimo in questo Milan...


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Perchè lo definisci bimbominkia?
> Non ho sentito voci strane su di lui finora, mi sembra un ragazzo serio



era per dire, sul fatto che è giovane


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il 7 è un numero pesantissimo in questo Milan...



Anche la 10 non scherza 
Comunque si la 7 pesa di piu da noi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*


A pedullà non credo, ma se fosse così buttiamo 30 milioni per un viziato che già sta rompendo con sta decisione per poi spendere il nulla cosmico come sempre.. Si rendono conto che almeno dobbiamo spendere 60/70 milioni per il centrocampo si? Non è che poi iniziano a buttare subito i pochi spiccioli che ci sono e dopodiché a fare elemosina?
No perché , se a questo seguono giocatori di livello e almeno 2/3 centrocampisti come si deve allora ok, se a queste segue l'elemosina andiamo bene..


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2016)

Vi faccio una domanda.
Ma il ragazzo li vale davvero tutti sti soldi (20 o 30 che siano)? 
Mera curiosità.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



A parte che Pedullà quest'anno non ne becca una , ma se fosse vero significa che l'intoppo è la Dinamo. Ora hanno visto che ci sono i soldi dei cinesi ed iniziano gli strupi.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Anche la 10 non scherza
> Comunque si la 7 pesa di piu da noi



Il 10 da quando è passato a Honda ha perso tutto il fascino che aveva.
Il fascino del n° 7 invece è sempre presente e lo rimarrà sempre, chiunque lo indossi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> Ma il ragazzo li vale davvero tutti sti soldi (20 o 30 che siano)?
> Mera curiosità.


Nel mercato di oggi si, ma visto che non ci chiamiamo Barcellona o real Madrid la mia paura è spendere così tanto ora per lui per poi fare elemosina per il difensore ed almeno 2/3 centrocampisti


----------



## arcanum (7 Luglio 2016)

qui si passa da chi teme vada tutto in fumo perchè oggi non ha firmato a chi già parla del numero di maglia ahahah

vi invito alla calma altrimenti questo calciomercato ci manda in rovina l'esistenza (e l'estate).

Secondo me aspettano di firmare coi cinesi semplicemente perchè Fininvest non caccia una lira finchè non mettono nero su bianco tutti gli accordi economici, in particolar modo quelli legati al mercato di quest'estate. Per intenderci, la somma che devono garantire e l'eventuale penale da versare in caso di mancato closing. 
Noi siamo tifosi, abbiamo sentito le parole di Berlusconi e le parole di Galliani in conferenza stampa, sembra oramai fatta, ma all'atto pratico non c'è nessuna garanzia scritta al momento circa i soldi da poter investire (in questo caso, anticipare).

A maggior ragione che lo scorso anno hanno investito 90 milioni certi di avere poi un ritorno di liquidità, figurati se non aspettano qualche giorno per avere il sedere parato.
La speranza è che Galliani si sia lavorato bene tutti, agente giocatore e dinamo zagabria, e che quindi non cedano a tentazioni esterne (Dortmund in primis)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> Ma il ragazzo li vale davvero tutti sti soldi (20 o 30 che siano)?
> Mera curiosità.


Penso che con la nuova proprietà i discorsi da ragionieri sarebbe meglio che li facessero i tifosi della Roma o del Napoli. Certo eviterei di buttare i soldi, ma non mi fossilizzerei sui prezzi e sui numeri.
Io spero che arrivi, poi della cifra non me ne importa.


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Penso che con la nuova proprietà i discorsi da ragionieri sarebbe meglio che li facessero i tifosi della Roma o del Napoli. Certo eviterei di buttare i soldi, ma non mi fossilizzerei sui prezzi e sui numeri.



Con me sfondi una porta aperta. E' una cosa a cui ci hanno abituato i quaquaraqua dei presidenti italiani e che al tifoso non dovrebbe minimamente interessare.

Giusto per capire il valore del ragazzo, non conoscendolo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



*Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Dai commercialisti Rossoneri scatenatevi .


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



Offerta pazzesca la Juve non credo proprio arrivi ad offrire quella cifra loro sono fermi a 15 capirai  , se non viene vuol dire che il giocatore da noi non ci vuole venire e stop.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda.
> Ma il ragazzo li vale davvero tutti sti soldi (20 o 30 che siano)?
> Mera curiosità.



Impossibile da sapere, questo ha giocato solo in Croazia per adesso.

Speriamo di avere soldi anche per prendere qualche certezza, perchè una squadra di Pjaca e Zielinski non va bene.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



Se è così in serata si deve chiudere, anzi, se ci fosse stato qualche club inglese interessato probabilmente si sarebbe partiti da una base d'asta di 35 mln.
Prendiamoci 'sto gioiellino e in fretta.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Padullà: il Milan aumenta l'offerta per Pjaca. 28 milioni più 2 di bonus. Significa che sta arrivando l'ok dei cinesi.​*



Ma non avevamo l'accordo a 23 già?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> A pedullà non credo, ma se fosse così buttiamo 30 milioni per un viziato che già sta rompendo con sta decisione per poi spendere il nulla cosmico come sempre.. Si rendono conto che almeno dobbiamo spendere 60/70 milioni per il centrocampo si? Non è che poi iniziano a buttare subito i pochi spiccioli che ci sono e dopodiché a fare elemosina?
> No perché , se a questo seguono giocatori di livello e almeno 2/3 centrocampisti come si deve allora ok, se a queste segue l'elemosina andiamo bene..



Sante parole


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma non avevamo l'accordo a 23 già?


Infatti pedullà per me non ci capisce niente.. Diceva pure insieme a bargiggia che l'Inter lo aveva bloccato a 15..


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma non avevamo l'accordo a 23 già?



Bisogna battere la concorrenza del Milan, no?


----------



## Victorss (7 Luglio 2016)

Chissenefrega dei soldi. Portare a casa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> A pedullà non credo, ma se fosse così buttiamo 30 milioni per un viziato che già sta rompendo con sta decisione per poi spendere il nulla cosmico come sempre.. Si rendono conto che almeno dobbiamo spendere 60/70 milioni per il centrocampo si? Non è che poi iniziano a buttare subito i pochi spiccioli che ci sono e dopodiché a fare elemosina?
> No perché , se a questo seguono giocatori di livello e almeno 2/3 centrocampisti come si deve allora ok, se a queste segue l'elemosina andiamo bene..



"Eh ma i tifosi rossoneri nn devono fare i kommercialisti". Poi pero dopo aver speso 30 mln per un signor nessuno e si ritrovano ancora con Montolivo e Bertolacci a centrocampo se la prendono con la società che non ha un euro


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



Mi auguro che la Dinamo vada in Serie b croata l'anno prossimo comunque. Sciacalli farabutti (per quanto legittima sia la loro mossa)


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2016)

La cosa assurda e che se andavi li prima del europeo te lo portavi a casa piu facilmente e con almeno 5-6 mln di meno.
Ma va bene cosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega dei soldi. Portare a casa.


.
Lol ma che diavolo...?
Questi chiedono 25 e noi gli diamo 27/28+bonus? Hahah roba da thug life.
Sempre se la notizia sia vera eh.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "Eh ma i tifosi rossoneri nn devono fare i kommercialisti". Poi pero dopo aver speso 30 mln per un signor nessuno e si ritrovano ancora con Montolivo e Bertolacci a centrocampo se la prendono con la società che non ha un euro


Ma appunto Ahaha come cacchio, dico io, veramente si spera di arrivare nelle prime posizioni con un centrocampo al pari di quello del Cagliari(tutto il rispetto)??? Ma per favore


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



Insomma non va bene qualsiasi cosa si faccia. Ora il ragazzo è un bimbominkia e la società sbaglia a prenderlo, dopo che gli stessi si sono lamentati fino a 10 minuti fa per il mancato annuncio. Non so cosa pensare talvolta con alcuni....


----------



## Ciachi (7 Luglio 2016)

Io mi chiedo....e chiedo: ma come è possibile che per prendere Lapadula non si è perso neanche un giorno....e per questo si stanno sprecando giorni e giorni di telenovela ..... 
Queste cose mi danno sempre dei pessimi "ricordi".....(iturbe....tevez....ljajic...kondocoso.....)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Comunque, dico io...abbiamo solo due difensori centrali, dobbiamo ricostruire il centrocampo, non abbiamo ali destre...per me non era una priorità l'acquisto di un giocatore che oltretutto gioca in un ruolo ricoperto dall'ottimo Bonaventura.


----------



## Zani (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*


Mah, sembra tanto che non abbiano notizie nuove da dare. Anche perchè sembra che la concorrenza si stia ritirando. Juve su Cuadrado e BVB su Schurle


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*





DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Infatti pedullà per me non ci capisce niente.. Diceva pure insieme a bargiggia che l'Inter lo aveva bloccato a 15..



Diceva che era stato bloccato da settimane a 15 milioni, ma dopo l'Europeo la Zagabria ha chiesto 25 milioni in su e allora loro hanno deciso di "sbloccarlo".



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma non avevamo l'accordo a 23 già?



Io non ho letto in questi giorni che era fatta o c'era l'accordo poi boh.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "Eh ma i tifosi rossoneri nn devono fare i kommercialisti". Poi pero dopo aver speso 30 mln per un signor nessuno e si ritrovano ancora con Montolivo e Bertolacci a centrocampo se la prendono con la società che non ha un euro



Premetto che Pjaca a 30 sono veramente un mucchio di soldi, normale che se poi arrivi a Settembre e vai in giro con quei due è giustissimo criticare (io sarò la prima ) ma meglio aspettare secondo me criticate già ora non ha senso .



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> .
> Lol ma che diavolo...?
> Questi chiedono 25 e noi gli diamo 27/28+bonus? Hahah roba da thug life.
> Sempre se la notizia sia vera eh.




La Dinamo chiede almeno 25 non 25 e basta .


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> che palle, 30 milioni per sto bimbominkia? Ne vale attualmente massimo 20



Come Bertolacci


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> A pedullà non credo, ma se fosse così buttiamo 30 milioni per un viziato che già sta rompendo con sta decisione per poi spendere il nulla cosmico come sempre.. Si rendono conto che almeno dobbiamo spendere 60/70 milioni per il centrocampo si? Non è che poi iniziano a buttare subito i pochi spiccioli che ci sono e dopodiché a fare elemosina?
> No perché , se a questo seguono giocatori di livello e almeno 2/3 centrocampisti come si deve allora ok, se a queste segue l'elemosina andiamo bene..



Si ma bisogna capire che 'THE DECISION!!!' è la solita romanzata giornalistica per fare un po di ascolti/views/ecc.. 
La realtà è un altra.

La mia chiave di lettura è che per chiudere gli acquisti serve ca$h e fino al 12 non ne abbiamo (a meno di cedere Bacca).


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

23+bonus...il resto penso sia fuffa.
Ed hanno parlato anche di Coric: se l'offerta risultasse più alta, probabilmente è per entrambi i giocatori.


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> A pedullà non credo, ma se fosse così buttiamo 30 milioni per un viziato che già sta rompendo con sta decisione per poi spendere il nulla cosmico come sempre.. Si rendono conto che almeno dobbiamo spendere 60/70 milioni per il centrocampo si? Non è che poi iniziano a buttare subito i pochi spiccioli che ci sono e dopodiché a fare elemosina?
> No perché , se a questo seguono giocatori di livello e almeno 2/3 centrocampisti come si deve allora ok, se a queste segue l'elemosina andiamo bene..



Viziato di che?
Hai letto qualcosa di lui, della testa a posto che ha, almeno a quanto dicono le cronache?
Per i piedi, da ciò che ho visto, li potrebbe valere.
Potrebbe, certo, ma se non cominciamo a rischiare adesso che si può...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque, dico io...abbiamo solo due difensori centrali, dobbiamo ricostruire il centrocampo, non abbiamo ali destre...per me non era una priorità l'acquisto di un giocatore che oltretutto gioca in un ruolo ricoperto dall'ottimo Bonaventura.



Dipende da quanti soldi abbiamo.

Comunque su questo abbiamo accelerato perchè c'era concorrenza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Diceva che era stato bloccato da settimane a 15 milioni, ma dopo l'Europeo la Zagabria ha chiesto 25 milioni in su e allora loro hanno deciso di "sbloccarlo".
> 
> 
> 
> Io non ho letto in questi giorni che era fatta o c'era l'accordo poi boh.


Una scusa dopo l'errore..Perché si era accodato a bargiggia e lo riteneva dell'Inter.. Comunque ieri sera Sky diceva che oggi doveva decidere e Galliani era rientrato dal blitz a Zagabria con la stretta di mano con la dinamo a 23 milioni


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma non avevamo l'accordo a 23 già?



Non avevano 7 milioni di resto allora diamo una banconota da 30 e gli lasciamo il resto


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

boh, la cosa sta andando per le lunghe, troppo per le lunghe, e ste cifre sinceramente mi sembrano troppo alte, secondo me ci marciano sopra i giornalisti, ma non vorrei che la dinamo stia tirando troppo la corda, e il fesso di galliani ci casca come sempre... comunque come prima trattativa seria mi ha già stancato sono onesto


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sante parole


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2016)

Con lapadula ci sono stati i soldi di ElSha.
Ora stiamo acquistando con la formula del pagherò. 
Speriamo che il pagherò sia il 12 luglio.
Magari la vendita è fatta ma aspettano i soldi di Cina x ufficializzare...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Viziato di che?
> Hai letto qualcosa di lui, della testa a posto che ha, almeno a quanto dicono le cronache?
> Per i piedi, da ciò che ho visto, li potrebbe valere.
> Potrebbe, certo, ma se non cominciamo a rischiare adesso che si può...


Io guardo i fatti, non le cronache.. Lo danno fra Milan e Juve con la stessa cifra offerta ed una stretta di mano dopo il blitz di ieri.. Quindi chi doveva deciere oggi? Io? Tu?


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Insomma non va bene qualsiasi cosa si faccia. Ora il ragazzo è un bimbominkia e la società sbaglia a prenderlo, dopo che gli stessi si sono lamentati fino a 10 minuti fa per il mancato annuncio. Non so cosa pensare talvolta con alcuni....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*







Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Insomma non va bene qualsiasi cosa si faccia. Ora il ragazzo è un bimbominkia e la società sbaglia a prenderlo, dopo che gli stessi si sono lamentati fino a 10 minuti fa per il mancato annuncio. Non so cosa pensare talvolta con alcuni....



Quoto, se si prende non va bene se non lo prendi non va bene, per me 30 milioni sono comunque tantini ma io prima di sparare a 0 per i lmercato aspetto almeno il 4 Settembre.



DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io guardo i fatti, non le cronache.. Lo danno fra Milan e Juve con la stessa cifra offerta ed una stretta di mano dopo il blitz di ieri.. Quindi chi doveva deciere oggi? Io? Tu?



Per me ha già l'ok con il giocatore magari stanno limando i dettagli con la Dinamo, per me il giocatore ha già detto si.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io guardo i fatti, non le cronache.. Lo danno fra Milan e Juve con la stessa cifra offerta ed una stretta di mano dopo il blitz di ieri.. Quindi chi doveva deciere oggi? Io? Tu?



Ma l'interesse della Juve non so quanto sia reale.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Viziato di che?
> Hai letto qualcosa di lui, della testa a posto che ha, almeno a quanto dicono le cronache?
> Per i piedi, da ciò che ho visto, li potrebbe valere.
> Potrebbe, certo, ma se non cominciamo a rischiare adesso che si può...


Poi, per me, possiamo anche pagarlo 90 milioni l'importante è che non iniziamo a fare elemosina per gli acquisti a centrocampo.. No perché con bertolacci e montolivo hai il centrocampo pari a chi lotta per la salvezza


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io guardo i fatti, non le cronache.. Lo danno fra Milan e Juve con la stessa cifra offerta ed una stretta di mano dopo il blitz di ieri.. Quindi chi doveva deciere oggi? Io? Tu?



Infatti TU guardi le cronache che lo davano per fatto l'affare, o sbaglio??? E quindi non i fatti.
Si chiama logica


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Una scusa dopo l'errore..Perché si era accodato a bargiggia e lo riteneva dell'Inter.. Comunque ieri sera Sky diceva che oggi doveva decidere e Galliani era rientrato dal blitz a Zagabria con la stretta di mano con la dinamo a 23 milioni



Devi capire che a volte se non dicono niente.. è perché non sanno niente!


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo....e chiedo: ma come è possibile che per prendere Lapadula non si è perso neanche un giorno....e per questo si stanno sprecando giorni e giorni di telenovela .....
> Queste cose mi danno sempre dei pessimi "ricordi".....(iturbe....tevez....ljajic...kondocoso.....)



Perchè Lapadula non è Pjaca.
Comunque, ragazzi, lo si sapeva già che si finiva così: e vi ricordo che non è stato ancora firmato il preliminare e quindi:
1) i cinesi non esistono
2) è tutto un teatrino,
ecc. ecc. è ancora valido

Scatenatevi!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Infatti TU guardi le cronache che lo davano per fatto l'affare, o sbaglio??? E quindi non i fatti.
> Si chiama logica


Certo, il blitz a Zagabria è servito per farsi un giretto. Ok, come dici tu.
Io reputo che il giocatore e la dinamo stiano tirando troppo la corda.. Che ormai alla fine è quello che fanno tutti.. Ma ho paura di spendere tanto per lui e poi di fare elemosina per il centrocampo


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non avevano 7 milioni di resto allora diamo una banconota da 30 e gli lasciamo il resto



La dura vita di chi paga in contrassegno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanti soldi abbiamo.
> 
> Comunque su questo abbiamo accelerato perchè c'era concorrenza.



Ma a prescindere dai soldi, mi sembra ridicolo prendere la ciliegina sulla torta Pjaca quando poi siamo senza difensori centrali e con un centrocampo patetico. Adesso stanno pure a farsi le pippe mentali su Bacca che "non ha i piedi buoni e non è funzionale al gioco di Montella"...


----------



## Ciachi (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Perchè Lapadula non è Pjaca.
> Comunque, ragazzi, lo si sapeva già che si finiva così: e vi ricordo che non è stato ancora firmato il preliminare e quindi:
> 1) i cinesi non esistono
> 2) è tutto un teatrino,
> ...



Su questo non c'è dubbio!! Ma anche per L attaccant del Pescara c'era mezza Italia su di lui....
La mia paura è che quando se ne parla troppo poi..... 
.....speriamo....


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2016)

Ricordo a tutti che Kovacic è stato pagato 35...


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Certo, il blitz a Zagabria è servito per farsi un giretto. Ok, come dici tu.



Vabbè, tra il prendere accordi e firmare, c'è una piccola differenza: la firma.
Ma tu non pensi che, alla luce di quanto ti hanno detto già in molti (firma del preliminare, soldi che arrivano dai cinesi e quindi liquidità disponibile) , il viaggio sia servito a chiudere l'accordo MA che la firma del contratto avverrà solo dopo la firma del preliminare stesso e che, siccome forse il Milan sta tornando ad essere una società seria (grazie ai padroni cinesi che, come già detto da molti e per mia conoscenza personale, ti fanno correre e lavorare sul serio) , si darà notizia SOLO dopo l'avvenuta firma del contratto di cui sopra e NON con una cena da Giannino?


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio!! Ma anche per L attaccant del Pescara c'era mezza Italia su di lui....
> La mia paura è che quando se ne parla troppo poi.....
> .....speriamo....



Però tu bada che se ne parla molto in giro, MA non dal Milan.
Ci siamo disabituati a questo tipo di comportamento..
(... comunque mi associo... speriamo!)


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, credo sia assolutamente evidente ed è stato scritto: Finché non si firma il preliminare non ci sono i soldi.
Fino a quel momento o si vende qualcuno e si fa cassa o non si compra nessuno.
Attendiamo martedì


----------



## Ciachi (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Però tu bada che se ne parla molto in giro, MA non dal Milan.
> Ci siamo disabituati a questo tipo di comportamento..
> (... comunque mi associo... speriamo!)


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma a prescindere dai soldi, mi sembra ridicolo prendere la ciliegina sulla torta Pjaca quando poi siamo senza difensori centrali e con un centrocampo patetico. Adesso stanno pure a farsi le pippe mentali su Bacca che "non ha i piedi buoni e non è funzionale al gioco di Montella"...



abbiamo (quella pippa di) Zapata che a molti piace (sigh)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> abbiamo (quella pippa di) Zapata che a molti piace (sigh)



Tolti Zapata e Romagoli non abbiamo nessuno in difesa. Forse il gioco di Montella prevede Ely/Vergara come prima riserva


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tolti Zapata e Romagoli non abbiamo nessuno in difesa. Forse il gioco di Montella prevede Ely/Vergara come prima riserva



Paletta, che per me resta meglio di Zapata


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



Anche secondo me fino al 12 non si chiude.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Oggi comunque era il giorno del ritiro. Galliani tra presentazione di Montella e primo allenamento della squadra non ha seguito la trattativa, e non ci sono altri uomini di mercato, da quando non abbiamo più un DS.
Secondo me avremo delle news domani.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Paletta, che per me resta meglio di Zapata



Paletta non esiste, è solo un prestanome


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque, dico io...abbiamo solo due difensori centrali, dobbiamo ricostruire il centrocampo, non abbiamo ali destre...per me non era una priorità l'acquisto di un giocatore che oltretutto gioca in un ruolo ricoperto dall'ottimo Bonaventura.


Pjaca infatti lo metteranno a destra, in nazionale gioca li. Quel cesso assurdo di Honda va panchinato assolutamente, non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Oggi comunque era il giorno del ritiro. Galliani tra presentazione di Montella e primo allenamento della squadra non ha seguito la trattativa, e non ci sono altri uomini di mercato, da quando non abbiamo più un DS.
> Secondo me avremo delle news domani.
> 
> 
> ...



Il Ds, quando hai Galliani, è una figura superata.
Ah è uno dei tanti motivi per cui esulteremo quando se ne andrà a fine mercato.


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Pjaca infatti lo metteranno a destra, in nazionale gioca li. Quel cesso assurdo di Honda va panchinato assolutamente, non lo voglio più vedere.



In nazionale gioca lì perchè Perisic è titolare inamovibile.
Comunque penso che sia Pjaca che Musacchio siano praticamente fatti, stanno solo aspettando la cessione di bacca/la firma del preliminare ed il versamento della caparra


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Pjaca infatti lo metteranno a destra, in nazionale gioca li. Quel cesso assurdo di Honda va panchinato assolutamente, non lo voglio più vedere.


Mah, se paghi un giocatore quasi 30 milioni lo metti nel suo ruolo naturale, non lo fai giocare in un ruolo dove è adattato.


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah, se paghi un giocatore quasi 30 milioni lo metti nel suo ruolo naturale, non lo fai giocare in un ruolo dove è adattato.



Quello che penso anche io.
Per questo credo che Jack verrà ceduto...abbiamo sempre detto che quest'estate (come confermato anche oggi da galliani), il mercato verrà condiviso e per comprare 5-6 giocatori di livello da 20-30 milioni ciascuno bisogna anche vendere.
Bacca è già sul piede di partenza, 25-30 milioni, ed un altra cessione potrebbe essere Bonaventura, altri 20 milioni.
Già con questi due ricaveremmo circa 50 milioni, che assieme ad un altro paio di cessioni (Honda, Menez e Luiz Adriano) potrebbero portarci in dote quasi 80 milioni.
Nel caso vendessero anche Niang arriveremmo tranquillamente sui 100.
A quel punto, se reinvestiti, il mercato potrebbe essere fatto senza esborsi da parte dei cinesi, ma semplicemente con una gestione oculata delle proprie risorse.
Vedremo. Di sicuro i mezzi per far bene ci sono.

Mino sta spostando tutti i suoi giocatori quest'estate (Ibra e Mykhitarian, forse Pogba) e questo mi fa pensare


----------



## danykz (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi ma molto di voi che gridano "ahhhh 30 milioni pazzi!!", sapete per caso se si tratta di prestito? Sapete se il pagamento sarà diluito in più annate? Allora non è il caso di esprimersi prima di sapere modalità e cifre !


----------



## Victorss (7 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Quello che penso anche io.
> Per questo credo che Jack verrà ceduto...abbiamo sempre detto che quest'estate (come confermato anche oggi da galliani), il mercato verrà condiviso e per comprare 5-6 giocatori di livello da 20-30 milioni ciascuno bisogna anche vendere.
> Bacca è già sul piede di partenza, 25-30 milioni, ed un altra cessione potrebbe essere Bonaventura, altri 20 milioni.
> Già con questi due ricaveremmo circa 50 milioni, che assieme ad un altro paio di cessioni (Honda, Menez e Luiz Adriano) potrebbero portarci in dote quasi 80 milioni.
> ...



Io Jack non lo venderei nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Quello che penso anche io.
> Per questo credo che Jack verrà ceduto...abbiamo sempre detto che quest'estate (come confermato anche oggi da galliani), il mercato verrà condiviso e per comprare 5-6 giocatori di livello da 20-30 milioni ciascuno bisogna anche vendere.
> Bacca è già sul piede di partenza, 25-30 milioni, ed un altra cessione potrebbe essere Bonaventura, altri 20 milioni.
> Già con questi due ricaveremmo circa 50 milioni, che assieme ad un altro paio di cessioni (Honda, Menez e Luiz Adriano) potrebbero portarci in dote quasi 80 milioni.
> ...



Con tutto il rispetto per Bonaventura, buonissimo giocatore, ma questo qui mi pare di un altro livello.
Se vendere i nostri due migliori (Bonaventura e Bacca) porta a sostituirli degnamente e permette anche di intervenire su centrocampo e difesa...ben venga!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Una scusa dopo l'errore..Perché si era accodato a bargiggia e lo riteneva dell'Inter.. Comunque ieri sera Sky diceva che oggi doveva decidere e Galliani era rientrato dal blitz a Zagabria con la stretta di mano con la dinamo a 23 milioni



In realtà Pedullà ha detto che l'avevano bloccato la sera e il giorno dopo se ne uscito Bargiggia, comunque che era una boiata lo penso pure io onestamente, la cifra ancora non si sa tocca aspettare per vedere chi ha ragione, io spero solo che se non vuole venire lo dica subito non come lo scorso anno con Martinez che ci dice si e poi aspetta una squadra che giochi la Cl, non mi stupirei che fosse la Dinamo che temporeggia per vedere se qualcuno rilancia ( per me aspettano il Bvb),che poi ti "arrabbi" se ribadisco se prendiamo lui a 30 e poi a centrocampo andiamo al risparmio ti do ragione è il reparto dove abbiamo più bisogno e non comprano MAI nessuno di spessore  .


----------



## Maximo (7 Luglio 2016)

Per me non dobbiamo fare l'errore di cedere i nostri migliori giocatori per comprarne altri altrimenti la squadra non la rinforziamo più. Il Milan ha dei punti fermi, 4-5 giocatori, e da questi bisogna ripartire ed aggiungerne almenno altri 6 di pari livello.
Quelli che devono partire sono le pippe alla Honda, Matri, Paletta, ecc... a costo di regalarli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Quello che penso anche io.
> Per questo credo che Jack verrà ceduto...abbiamo sempre detto che quest'estate (come confermato anche oggi da galliani), il mercato verrà condiviso e per comprare 5-6 giocatori di livello da 20-30 milioni ciascuno bisogna anche vendere.
> *Bacca è già sul piede di partenza, 25-30 milioni, ed un altra cessione potrebbe essere Bonaventura, altri 20 milioni.*
> Già con questi due ricaveremmo circa 50 milioni, che assieme ad un altro paio di cessioni (Honda, Menez e Luiz Adriano) potrebbero portarci in dote quasi 80 milioni.
> ...



La cessione di Bacca può avere un senso per molti motivi,
invece per Bonaventura proprio non riesco a trovarne nemmeno uno,
è duttile, fà bene le due fasi, è un destro naturale, pertanto può tranquillamente giocare anche a destra, 
è stato per due anni il nostro miglior giocatore, è ancora giovane, ha personalità ed è un professionista.
con 20 milioni non prendi nessuno al suo livello.ì e probabilmente al momento non c'è nemmeno una squadra che te li dà.


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io Jack non lo venderei nella maniera più assoluta.



Bonaventura è un esterno da 4-4-2...non è nè una mezz'ala, nè un ala da 4-3-3.
Questa, almeno, è la mia opinione.
Se poi Montella, di cui mi fido ed al quale lascerei assolutamente carta bianca, lo vede bene in una di quelle due posizioni meglio per tutti 
Sempre che non giochi con l'albero di natale e quindi i due trequartisti abbiano molta libertà di svariare...in un contesto del genere, lo riuscirei già ad inquadrare meglio.
Se dobbiamo fare cassa (e questo lo capiremo solamente dopo l'eventuale firma) Jack è uno dei pochissimi nella rosa che ha un gran mercato ed è "sacrificabile".
Chissà se l'Atletico stia trattando veramente bacca, io dico di no


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Sempre più Milan per Pjaca, ieri vi avevamo detto che non bastavano più 20/22 milioni per prenderlo visto che la Dinamo Zagabria valuta ora il giocatore 25 milioni più bonus se non di più ,l'ultima offerta dei rossoneri è quella che è destinata a fare la differenza 27/28 milioni di base più 2 di bonus*



.


----------



## Kaw (7 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



Tutte balle , non guardare Sky che non sanno niente .


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



Ma se finora sky diceva il contrario e non citava Bacca.....


----------



## Nick (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutte balle , non guardare Sky che non sanno niente .


La fonte è Peppe Di Stefano e ha detto "dovrebbe", per cui notizia fuffa a mio avviso.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se finora sky diceva il contrario e non citava Bacca.....



Il grande prodotto che offre quella carogna di Caressa


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



E Pjaca giustamente aspetta che noi vendiamo Bacca. SE vendiamo Bacca. Tutto in tranquillità. Certo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



Se va beh Galiiani parte per Zagabria con la NON certezza che parta Bacca ma dai.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



Ieri "Tutto fatto, deciderà il giocatore in mattinata"

Oggi: "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"


Oook.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Secondo SKY, l'operazione Pjaca è subordinata alla cessione di Bacca.*



Ora è uscita la notizia di Bacca e dell'offerta del West Ham a soto punto non mi stupirei che stanotte o domani mattina cedono Bacca e per calmare gli animi dei tifosi annunciano Pjaca cosi si spiegherebbe questa attesa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Riassunto della trattativa per Pjaca:


"Pjaca te lo devi togliere dalla testa, non arriva. Mi espongo io, Pjaca non arriva, Pjaca non lo vogliono, Pjaca non giocherà nel Milan. Ve lo devo dire in francese, in inglese, in foggiano? Nùn ce ven".

"Galliani NON è in Croazia"

"Ok, Galliani è in Croazia, ma l'agente di Pjaca è in Italia"

"Galliani e l'agente di Pjaca sono in Croazia, ma non è presente Mr Bee".

"C'è l'accordo con l'agente, manca quello con la Dinamo Zagabria"

"C'è l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria, ma bisogna superare la concorrenza della Juve"

"C'è l'accordo con il giocatore e con la Dinamo Zagabria, manca l'ok dei cinesi"

"Il Milan ha superato la concorrenza della Juve e ha raggiunto l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria, il giocatore deciderà domani mattina"

"Il Milan rilancia la sua stessa offerta."

"Tutto fatto, prima bisogna vendere Bacca. #senonpartenessunononarrivanessuno"

"Tutto fatto con la Dinamo Zagabria e con l'agente, Pjaca si prenderà una notte per riflettere se dare l'ok ai cinesi a comprare il Milan o se puntare su Bacca".


----------



## Ciachi (7 Luglio 2016)

.....come volevasi dimostrare..... Una barzelletta continua!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Ma non date retta a Sky


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Vendiamo Bacca, compriamo Pjaca cosi poi siamo punto e da capo


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non date retta a Sky



Lollo io però vorrei anche capire a chi dobbiamo dare retta.. Sky no, Laudisa no, Premium no, Pedullà no.. non è che ne restano tanti eh


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Dunque..... o sky spara balle x farci incacchiare e istigare la violenza, oppure ... non ci voglio neanche pensare... comunque sky é totalmente di parte anti milanista, quindi assolutamente non affidabile... però un operazione già conclusa che torna in bilico a sto modo mi fa venire più di qualche dubbio... non so davvero cosa pensare, ma di certo TUTTE LE PARTI si stanno impegnando al massimo x farci venire ogni dubbio possibile... non mi piace, ma proprio manco x il.cacchio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo io però vorrei anche capire a chi dobbiamo dare retta.. Sky no, Laudisa no, Premium no, Pedullà no.. non è che ne restano tanti eh



NESSUNO SA NIENTE!

Ad aprile parlavano di Balotelli, verso fine maggio davano per certo il doppio colpo Vazquez/Pavoletti, poi con l'arrivo di Montella ci hanno dati vicini a Badelj, Borja Valero, Mati Fernandez, Ljajic e Giuseppe Rossi. Quando hanno capito che non c'era nessun progetto per trasformare il Milan nella Fiorentina, hanno dato per certo l'acquisto di uno tra Zielinski e Paredes. Però non hanno fatto neanche per sbaglio il nome di Lapadula (annunciato solo quando la società aveva fissato la data delle visite mediche). E hanno scoperto di Pjaca perché i croati avevano fotografato Galliani al ristorante. Oltretutto sul quest'ultimo continuano a non capirci un nulla: prima era fatta col procuratore, ma serviva l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria. Poi era fatta con la Dinamo Zagabria, ma bisognava superare la Juve. Ad un certo punto era tutto pronto, mancava solo l'ok dei cinesi. Sul fare della notte hanno detto: accordo totale con la Dinamo Zagabria, Pjaca deciderà domani mattina. Oggi prima hanno parlato di un rilancio del Milan (ma non aveva già l'accordo con la squadra? O Galliani è impazzito e ha scatenato un'asta tra lui stesso e il Milan?), infine hanno abbozzato un timido "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno, prima bisogna vendere Bacca"; però abbiamo offerto 20 milioni per Musacchio. 

Laudisa qualche ore fa diceva: Sosa ad un passo. Ora dice che manca assolutamente l'accordo tra il Besiktas e il Milan. E allora come cavolo fa il giocatore ad essere ad un passo dal Milan, senza un accordo tra i club?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> NESSUNO SA NIENTE!
> 
> Ad aprile parlavano di Balotelli, verso fine maggio davano per certo il doppio colpo Vazquez/Pavoletti, poi con l'arrivo di Montella ci hanno dati vicini a Badelj, Borja Valero, Mati Fernandez, Ljajic e Giuseppe Rossi. Quando hanno capito che non c'era nessun progetto per trasformare il Milan nella Fiorentina, hanno dato per certo l'acquisto di uno tra Zielinski e Paredes. Però non hanno fatto neanche per sbaglio il nome di Lapadula (annunciato solo quando la società aveva fissato la data delle visite mediche). E hanno scoperto di Pjaca perché i croati avevano fotografato Galliani al ristorante. Oltretutto sul quest'ultimo continuano a non capirci un nulla: prima era fatta col procuratore, ma serviva l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria. Poi era fatta con la Dinamo Zagabria, ma bisognava superare la Juve. Ad un certo punto era tutto pronto, mancava solo l'ok dei cinesi. Sul fare della notte hanno detto: accordo totale con la Dinamo Zagabria, Pjaca deciderà domani mattina. Oggi prima hanno parlato di un rilancio del Milan (ma non aveva già l'accordo con la squadra? O Galliani è impazzito e ha scatenato un'asta tra lui stesso e il Milan?), infine hanno abbozzato un timido "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno, prima bisogna vendere Bacca"; però abbiamo offerto 20 milioni per Musacchio.
> 
> Laudisa qualche ore fa diceva: Sosa ad un passo. Ora dice che manca assolutamente l'accordo tra il Besiktas e il Milan. E allora come cavolo fa il giocatore ad essere ad un passo dal Milan, senza un accordo tra i club?



Ma appunto è quello che dico io. Se nessuno sa niente non crediamo a nessuno ma sia in un verso che nell'altro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma appunto è quello che dico io. Se nessuno sa niente sa niente non crediamo a nessuno ma sia in un verso che nell'altro.



Esatto, così bisognerebbe fare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Che palle tutti sti teatrini per chiudere una trattativa. Vorrei capire chi sta complicando le cose e con chi prendermela.


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2016)

Alle volte le soluzioni più semplici sono anche le più probabili...Galliani ha trovato ieri l'accordo con la Dinamo, poi è rientrato con il procuratore di Pjaca e mettono a punto i dettagli economici per il giocatore, che aveva già dato il proprio assenso.
L'ufficializzazione arriva il giorno della firma del preliminare con quella che sarà la nuova proprietà...probabilmente il 12. E magari prima di allora Galliani se ne vola anche in Spagna...two is megl che one!

Un tempo non avremmo avuto dubbi su questa ricostruzione...ma in mezzo ci sono stati 3 anni di teatrini, polpette e acquisti a P0...nonchè J.M. e Kondogbia...


----------



## Aragorn (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, Fabrizio Romano, la missione di Galliani in Croazia ha sortito i suoi effetti. C'è il sorpasso del Milan sulla Juve per Marko Pjaca. Il giocatore, ora, è ad un passo dal club rossonero. Pjaca è pronto a dire sì ed il Milan è pronto ad accontentare le pretese della Dinamo: 22-23 milioni di euro. La Juve non molla ma è decisamente indietro rispetto al Milan. Ed il giocatore sembra orientato a dire sì al rossoneri. Si potrebbe chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Riportare le notizie per dovere di cronaca è giustissimo, ma non è che poi bisogna per forza considerarle tutte veritiere . Per dire, non è stato l'AC Milan ad annunciare che entro stasera si sarebbe conclusa la trattativa, sono stati i giornalisti; e dal loro punto di vista piuttosto che scrivere "forse abbiamo esagerato" è molto meglio rielaborare il tutto in "si attende la cessione di Bacca" "rientra prepotentemente in gioco la Juve" "la Dinamo chiede di più" ecc ecc


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

*Sportitalia, Pedullà: il Milan è in corsa da solo per Pjaca, offerti 28 + bonus. La Juve non rilancia. Primo regalo a Montella.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo io però vorrei anche capire a chi dobbiamo dare retta.. Sky no, Laudisa no, Premium no, Pedullà no.. non è che ne restano tanti eh



A nessuno !!!!!


----------



## malos (7 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia, Pedullà: il Milan è in corsa da solo per Pjaca, offerti 28 + bonus. La Juve non rilancia. Primo regalo a Montella.*



Chiudere immediatamente altrimenti il condor è capace di rilanciare sulla sua offerta.


----------



## ilcondompelato (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che palle tutti sti teatrini per chiudere una trattativa. Vorrei capire chi sta complicando le cose e con chi prendermela.



io ti do un indizio...guarda il nome del mio nick


----------



## Serginho (7 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo io però vorrei anche capire a chi dobbiamo dare retta.. Sky no, Laudisa no, Premium no, Pedullà no.. non è che ne restano tanti eh



A nessuno. Su una notizia che azzeccano (sparata nel mucchio), altre 50 sono fandonie


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> io ti do un indizio...guarda il nome del mio nick



secondo me in questo caso non centra nulla. Sta facendo di tutto per prenderlo , secondo me o è la Dinamo che spera in un rilancio da parte di qualche squadra o è il giocatore che aspetta qualche altra squadra che giochi la CL.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> secondo me in questo caso non centra nulla. Sta facendo di tutto per prenderlo , secondo me o è la Dinamo che spera in un rilancio da parte di qualche squadra o è il giocatore che aspetta qualche altra squadra che giochi la CL.



Per me è già tutto fatto invece. Guarda come non si è sbrigato a chiarire che non c'era niente con il Milan, diversamente dall'Inter.


----------



## Snake (8 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia, Pedullà: il Milan è in corsa da solo per Pjaca, offerti 28 + bonus. La Juve non rilancia. Primo regalo a Montella.*



altri due giorni e arriviamo a 40


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Per me è già tutto fatto invece. Guarda come non si è sbrigato a chiarire che non c'era niente con il Milan, diversamente dall'Inter.



perchè con l'Inter non c'era effettivamente nulla. Con noi è palese l'offerta ci sia , ma non significa che accetterà.


----------

